# New Whitewater shop in Midvale opening up!



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Cool. I'll have to drop by for the grand opening and check it out.


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

Best of luck to you guys. Rough year to open a ww boat shop though.


----------



## Jacknife (Mar 11, 2011)

Cataraftgirl- Looking forward to meeting you.

GPP33- Thanks, hopefully our low overhead approach will give us a good start in these lean years so we can do nothing but grow.


----------



## Bilge Rat (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds Great!!
See you Saturday


----------

